# Service Brake Assist Alert



## Hernando Gutierrez (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, I really need some help with this issue. I have a Chevy Cruze LT 2017 1.4L Gasoline.

I was braking on a steep hill for 20-30 seconds and suddenly, I got the "Service Brake Assist" alert on the dashboard, but no light has come up.

I scanned the vehicle and I got code C0299:00 which stands for Brake Booster Large Vacuum Leak detected.

I checked my Brake fluid and it's not leaking anywhere according to my mechanic, but we did unplug the Vaccum Pump and the sucking I felt on the valve was weak, and it sounded clogged. 

The other issue is that now whenever I'm on standby and I push the brakes, I hear a "whoosh" sound by the pedal, like an accordion closing, just air sound but I don't feel anything.

Should I change the vacuum pump?
Should I change the Brake booster?
Should I change both?

Any other ideas?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Hernando Gutierrez (10 mo ago)

So, for some reason, the brake booster was punctured and that was causing the braking issue. I got that replaced, together with the hose that connects the brake booster to the vacuum pump, and it also has the Auto/Stop sensor on it, so everything's fine now. I hope this helps someone.


----------

